# Invasion by scammers, gamblers viagra etc



## Donna Marie Honeybee by the Sea (Jun 29, 2005)

I have written a private message to Michael Bush, re the topics appearing on this site by design or error, that are dealing with poker, gambling, viagra, whatever. 

As a field bee, I am smelling a STRANGE pheremone here and hope the Guard bees will investigate and trash any yellow jackets, bald faced hornets or any other aliens they find invading our colony.

They perhaps need to find a more appropriate place to thrive.

Cheers Donna Marie


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

+1


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Donna,
I haven't seen any of the ads you mention. Is your spyware and such up to date? Are you using Firefox? 
I am not a computer person, but have been advised to use the above and have had none of the problems you mention.


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

They are not spy spoofs. they were actual post by a spammer who registered and then began posting them in every forum. They also appeared on some other sites that I frequent with the same MO. They were eliminated so they are not here anymore. That spammer(s) was all over the place yesterday.


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

These are of the same kind that come in your email inbox daily, probally some kind of company software or program produces them and posts to forums, email accounts trying to sell their wares. If this site provides verification codes before posting and it is enabled, I think it will eliminate most of them.


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

Most boards get the odd incident like this. As long as it's dealt with promptly, which it obviously was, then it doesn't become a problem. Just don't worry about it. Another site which I help moderate got a mass outbreak of hard porn the other week; this wasn't that bad.


----------

